

LG is offering Nexus 4 at higher price than Google Play offer outside US - tmister
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/11/03/spanish-phone-retailer-suspends-plan-to-stock-the-nexus-4-as-lg-hikes-its-retail-price/

======
tmister
Affected countries (according to the article and comments) are Spain, Austria,
Denmark, Indonesia, Germany, Italy.

